

Ask HN: ISP can't connect to some Apple services. How to figure out the problem? - jackr9

I have a broadband connection from a national ISP. Since a few weeks, I&#x27;m not being able to connect to developer.apple.com or sign in to the App Store&#x2F;Mac App Store&#x2F;iTunes. I am able to browse apple.com perfectly and the App Stores work fine (everything shows up fine) until I try to download anything, which just makes the downloading circle spin momentarily in iOS and hangs App Store.app on OS X.<p>People living in the same city who have a broadband connection from the same ISP are having the same problem and some are even switching to satellite connections. I&#x27;m forced to use a public VPN every time I need to download an app or browse the documentation in developer.apple.com.<p>developer.apple.com resolves to 17.146.1.15 for me which is correct (Apple owns the 17.0.0.0&#x2F;8 IP address block)<p>The last two lines of `traceroute 17.146.1.15` are:<p><pre><code>    ae-2-70.edge8.sanjose1.level3.net (4.69.152.84)  511.946 ms  386.713 ms
    209.244.104.134 (209.244.104.134)  410.042 ms  452.702 ms  511.376 ms
</code></pre>
I have no idea where the problem is, does anyone have suggestions on what to do (except complaining to the ISP)? Is it possible that my dynamic IP block got banned by Apple&#x27;s DDoS protection?
======
mbubb
Let me first say I am nto an expert in this area but have been in a similar
position. These kinds of problems are frustrating. I cant tell by your initial
description how many other things you have tried. Maybe the following is
obvious for you.

What else have you tried?

To get more information - look at "mtr" \- I find it sometimes shows me where
in the path things are going wrong.

This is a decent intro to it:

[https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/diagnostics/diagnosin...](https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/diagnostics/diagnosing-
network-issues-with-mtr)

Did you notice that the final IP addr is in level3?

It looks dig -x 209.244.104.134

;; AUTHORITY SECTION: 244.209.in-addr.arpa. 3600 IN SOA ns2.Level3.net.
dns.Level3.net. 2015052900 7200 600 2592000 3600

------
greenyoda
_" Does anyone have suggestions on what to do (except complaining to the
ISP)?"_

Talking to the ISP would probably be the first thing to try. ISPs are probably
used to dealing with these kinds of problems, and if Apple did ban an IP
block, your ISP would be in a much better position to negotiate with Apple
than you would.

